# Axminster AWVFS



## Daven (5 Feb 2009)

I have bought an Axminster AWVFS (variable speed) fretsaw but i'm not sure if the Hegner quick release clamps will fit!

It came with clamps that can be used with flat or pin blades but it has allen key screws - the lower one being almost impossible to get at without taking the side panel off :? 

Anyone any ideas?

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## CraftNav (5 Feb 2009)

Hi Dave

I went through the same thing a while ago with my Axminster check out the thread

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ight=clamp

hope it helps mine are still going strong

regards

john


----------



## Daven (6 Feb 2009)

Hi John,

Many thanks and what a good idea - will see if I can do the same!

Will let you know how I get on! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## StevieB (6 Feb 2009)

Worth commenting that as soon as most people get their Axminsters they do indeed strip off the side panel, the strange orange plastic cone under the table, the NVR switch, the hold down and the plastic guard. Once you have done that you have a machine that is just about ready for use! Upgrades and mods such as the Hegner clamps and clock key system and zero clearance table inserts can then be added if you wish.

Steve.


----------



## Daven (6 Feb 2009)

StevieB":316osanf said:


> Worth commenting that as soon as most people get their Axminsters they do indeed strip off the side panel, the strange orange plastic cone under the table, the NVR switch, the hold down and the plastic guard. Once you have done that you have a machine that is just about ready for use! Upgrades and mods such as the Hegner clamps and clock key system and zero clearance table inserts can then be added if you wish.
> 
> Steve.



Hi Steve

I have hardly used it so far but the plastic guard is getting on my nerves already - so that will be going soon! haven't noticed a strange Orange cone yet and the side panel would be ok if you could get to the bottom clamps!

Why remove the NVR switch and where do you get the zero clearance table inserts from? - mine has a flimsy plastic job which does not support small bits very well!

The machine seem ok apart from that - very quiet even though I haven't bolted it down yet! :wink: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieB (6 Feb 2009)

The NVR switch is extremely annoying is why! Its basically an add on so that the machine can be used in schools and meet H&S requirements. The switch on the front of the machine is perfectly adequate for a home user point of view, so I simply removed and joined the wires for the NVR switch. Never yet seen a report of someone chopping off fingers on a scrollsaw blade :wink: 

The zero clearance inserts you need to make. Just remove the disc, cut a piece of ply the same size and then feed it into the blade until it drops into the hole - hey presto a zero clearance insert. A quick alternative is simply to feed a bit of card into the blade then stick it down to the table with tape but these do not last long as sideways pressure on the blade from spinning the workpiece soon cuts the card to pieces.

Steve.


----------



## Daven (6 Feb 2009)

I see what you mean - the reason I was going to lose the guard was I could not see much use for it other than if a blade breaks into small bits! :? I wear glasses anyway so will take my chances :lol: 

Guess you could swap the NVR with a simple toggle switch - will leave mine for the time being and see how I get on!

It is funny I was thinking of turning a better insert to replace the plastic one before you mentioned this - looks like I'm going to have a busy weekend! :wink: 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Daven (8 Feb 2009)

Thought I would report back with a picture of my attempt at Johns idea!

Turned a couple of handles and super glued them on - bit rough but they will do! :wink: 







Thanks again John - great idea!

The clamps appear to be different to the Hegner ones so I'm not sure they would fit anyway!?

Dave


----------



## pixy (14 Feb 2009)

Hi John the hegner clamps do fit ,I bought one a few weeks ago, it was great at first then for some reason it started chopping the ends of my blades.What I have done is to buy from hegner there new clamp system with the clock key , it is fantastic. I'm getting better tension than ever, by the way I compleatly stripped mine only the basic machine now.
Mal


----------

